# How can I make a cheap Kmart wig all natty and stringy?



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anybody have any tips on how to make a cheap Kmart costume wig all natty and dirty looking? I want to be able to store it year to year and not have it attract dirt. I don't think vaseline or some sort of oil would work, too messy.


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Honestly, the easiest way to do that would be to tease the wig with a tooth comb. Different comb sizes and widths will produce different results - the finer the teeth the more matted the hair will get. I recommend tease it either while it's on your head or hold it in place somewhere where you can look at it from all angles while you work with it.

If you want to make it look dirty, take some charcoal powder and dust the wig with it using either a blush brush or your own hands or sprinkling it on top and then lightly rubbing it in. You could also go to MAC makeup and purchase any number of their pigment powders - it's around $15 or $20, but it works like a charm and you can do anything with it (mix it into nail polish, oils, paints, etc.) and they have a ton of charcoal, gray and black shades to choose from. You could sprinkle this into the wig as well.

Hairspray doesn't have quite the same effect on an pre-packaged wig as it does on more pricey wigs or on real hair, but I think if you use some on the wig it'll give it a stringy look, and will definitely help hold the charcoal or powder on your hair in place.

Good luck, hope this helps!


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

SweetNothing is right on point with teasing it. Also, after teasing, try twisting the teased pieces then back tease it again to lock it in place. Hairspray can't hurt.
if you REALLY wanna lock it in, depending on what it is made out of, u can boil the dreads / teased chunk for about 1 minute. Not sure what sort of material hair is suitable for this process but i've seen youtube vids on it. Good luck!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

dye some rubber cement the color of the hair and a dirty brown color then smear it through the hair and volia!, nasty matted hair.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Death Wraith said:


> Does anybody have any tips on how to make a cheap Kmart costume wig all natty and dirty looking? I want to be able to store it year to year and not have it attract dirt. I don't think vaseline or some sort of oil would work, too messy.


Wait...I'm confused...you wanna make a wig look dirty but you don't want it to attract dirt when stored? Wouldn't any dirt help it look dirty?


----------



## darthgordon (Jun 29, 2011)

You can use hair products in wigs and then wash them with shampoo for storage. Just be sure to be gentle when washing it... especially with a cheap wig.


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd tease it but expect it to stay that way with a cheap wig, because they shed all over the place when you try to brush them.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

You can dilute white glue with water and put it in a spray bottle. Use it the same way as hairspray if you want the wig to stay styled for years. But if you want to wash it out later, you can.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, what a bunch of great ideas everyone

maybe someday i'll need this info ... but i'll probably forget

amk


----------



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

Make some jello and before it's solid, work it into the wig. You can add some chocolate powder to make it look dirty or some food coloring...You can actually wash the jello out of the wig with hot water so you can use it later.


----------

